# I bought some Nosler 135g. JHP 0.400s at...



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

...Natchez. Will be using in PD loads for my 40S&W Glock 23.

Flanked by Rainier 155 copperplates on the left and MagTech 180FMJs on the right.










Will eventually be using Hodgdon Universal for its lack of muzzle flash... http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BTT/is_190_31/ai_n27380935/
...but until I can get some I'll be using Winchester SuperField.


----------

